# what tha ****?



## mike callahan (Jul 10, 2006)

bape bugatti.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: what tha ****? (mike callahan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike callahan* »_bape bugatti.

















That Mofo has waayyy to much money for his own good


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: what tha ****? (got_vdub)*

what r u doing in this forum, steve?


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: what tha ****? (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_what r u doing in this forum, steve?









That is my dream car. . . plus its a sister ompany, not that i needed to tell you that. Why are you stalking me


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: what tha ****? (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_. Why are you stalking me









i'm not, but get your finger out of your nose.


----------



## andylyco (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: what tha ****? (mikemcnair)*

What are you doing in this forum, McNair?
Back on topic, I call BS. This must be a photochop. There is not a billionaire on this planet eccentric enough to paint this car those colors.


----------



## ncrosssman (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: what tha ****? (andylyco)*

that junk is really ugly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikeeb777 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: what tha ****? (mike callahan)*

.,..... ok then.....


----------



## mike callahan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: what tha ****? (andylyco)*

uh, yea, the people that own bape are rich as ****.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: what tha ****? (mike callahan)*

I suppose it did what he wanted - got them even more publicity.
Thank **** its just a vinyl wrap. They've got a camouflaged RR Phantom too.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: what tha ****? (mike callahan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike callahan* »_uh, yea, the people that own bape are rich as ****.

The guys name is Nigo or somthing. . . he was in DUBS a few years back. He ios the guy that invented "ice Creams" that Pharrell wears. One of the richest guys in Japan from what the article said. His house is almost more amazing than is car collection. . he has a all glass/hardwood garage he keeps them in
































^^^^^^^ THis last 1 is in his gargae. . .soo sick


_Modified by got_vdub at 11:44 AM 11-29-2006_


----------



## mike callahan (Jul 10, 2006)

i guess thats what you get when your sneakers and hoodies go for 350 a pop and t-shirts go for 100-150 and people actually buy them.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (mike callahan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike callahan* »_i guess thats what you get when your sneakers and hoodies go for 350 a pop and t-shirts go for 100-150 and people actually buy them.

Yeah and having Pharrell mention "ice creams" in every song probably helps with that too. lol


----------



## ChrisB4_1.9t (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

Just the floor planks make my jaw drop.Tthe wood is Epe, a south american hardwood. Its so dense it feels like stone....and it doesnt float in water..mucho expensive!!!


----------



## CorradoKidd (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

seems ive found where you and mike are runnin away to
edit - Roman, log off my S/N, silly.


_Modified by CorradoKidd at 9:10 PM 12-4-2006_


----------



## GotEuroCorrado (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: (CorradoKidd)*

crap.. my bad


----------



## nsho13 (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: what tha ****? (mike callahan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike callahan* »_bape bugatti.

















Looks like something paris hilton should be falling drunk out of....


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: what tha ****? (nsho13)*

whilst showing off her crotch


----------



## 31337157 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: what tha ****? (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_He is the guy that invented "ice Creams" that Pharrell wears.

"Ice creams" are a collab between BBC and RBK. Pharrell designed the shoe and sells it through his company, BBC. Nigo has taken part in design but isnt credited with designing the original footwear.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: what tha ****? (31337157)*


_Quote, originally posted by *31337157* »_
"Ice creams" are a collab between BBC and RBK. Pharrell designed the shoe and sells it through his company, BBC. Nigo has taken part in design but isnt credited with designing the original footwear.

THen what "ice creams" are sold through A Bathing Ape???


----------



## vwtuner4ever (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: what tha ****? (got_vdub)*

He's so rich, i'd like to kick him in the crouch and get away with one of his car


----------



## PetrBrno (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: what tha ****? (vwtuner4ever)*

There's rich and there's taste. Here is displayed only one of those.


----------



## Memphis R32 (Dec 13, 2004)

wait so this guy ruines every car he gets?


----------



## EuroDubbin (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (Memphis R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Memphis R32* »_wait so this guy ruines every car he gets?


----------



## III (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: (Memphis R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Memphis R32* »_wait so this guy ruines every car he gets?

from what i've seen, so far so true


----------



## vdubmx1 (Jul 25, 2006)

wack


----------



## scipher (Jul 24, 2006)

*I'd hit it!*

Pink or not... I'd still drive it!


----------



## MkFREE (Feb 25, 2007)

This looks a giant high speed vaginiiiii!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (MkFREE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkFREE* »_ This looks a giant high speed vaginiiiii!

HAhahaha


----------



## MkFREE (Feb 25, 2007)

I get a BORAT "HIGH FIVE" on that one ey!?!


----------



## GTIFireCracker (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (MkFREE)*

that car is pissed lookin like that. its like making Fedor emelianako fight in a dress


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (GTIFireCracker)*

thats the most ballinist sh*t EVER !!!!


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (TTurboNegro)*

the veyron probably hates him


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: (kcn0113)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kcn0113* »_the veyron probably hates him

bugatti probably hates him


----------



## GTIbassplayer (Jan 30, 2006)

i wish i could invent something pointless and make that kinda money. I would but one too and paint it something out landish


----------



## jaxsgirl (Apr 13, 2007)

it hurts to look at it. damnit. 
let's just hope that the guy ends up being sterile so that he can't breed that strain of jerk into society.


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: what tha ****? (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_
The guys name is Nigo or somthing. . . he was in DUBS a few years back. He ios the guy that invented "ice Creams" that Pharrell wears. One of the richest guys in Japan from what the article said. His house is almost more amazing than is car collection. . he has a all glass/hardwood garage he keeps them in
































^^^^^^^ THis last 1 is in his gargae. . .soo sick

_Modified by got_vdub at 11:44 AM 11-29-2006_

he looks like one of those malnurished monkeys you see in south america


----------



## ALEX_GTI_1.8T_2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

You are soo right!!! LOL


----------



## vwtuner4ever (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: (ALEX_GTI_1.8T_2003)*

What a tool


----------



## kcn0113 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: what tha ****? (91gl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91gl* »_he looks like one of those malnurished monkeys you see in south america

hahahaha





























what's with the not-smilling? all those shoes just HAS to put at least a smirk on your face


----------



## Soren (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: what tha ****? (kcn0113)*

Smiling is SO not cool









You have to be perpetually upset to be cool. Or tough. Or whatever these retards think they are. Props to their success...sad it's at the expense of being a non-ridiculous human being...


----------



## RI1643 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: what tha ****? (got_vdub)*


----------



## dave02905 (Aug 11, 2005)

It's funny how many of you guys are 'hating' on him for what he has done.
BAPE is one of the most sucessful and TRENDY clothing lines out, yes it's expensive, but if thats what you like so be it.
Now, that he HAS the money, to buy and do how ever so he pleases, he is EXPRESSING himself, by doing his cars the way he does them... Just like he does his clothing.. the way HE wants it.
But, keep hating, i'd rock it.


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: (GTIbassplayer)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## raul (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (ajz9415)*


----------



## audiodfl (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (raul)*

i cant hate on that guy. hes got more cars and more money than i would know what to do with right now. bless that kid for doing what most of us dream. given the color is intense, but like stated, if you got the money, well then who cares....


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (audiodfl)*

with the money he spent on the paint job, he could of:
A. put it towards charity and kept the car looking good
B. buy some "taste"


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: what tha ****? (mike callahan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mike callahan* »_bape bugatti.





















































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## xCAPTAINx (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: what tha ****? (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_
The guys name is Nigo or somthing. . . he was in DUBS a few years back. He ios the guy that invented "ice Creams" that Pharrell wears. One of the richest guys in Japan from what the article said. His house is almost more amazing than is car collection. . he has a all glass/hardwood garage he keeps them in
































^^^^^^^ THis last 1 is in his gargae. . .soo sick

_Modified by got_vdub at 11:44 AM 11-29-2006_

yesss


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: what tha ****? (xCAPTAINx)*

I figured out how he does it. . I'm currently in Singapore visoting my parents and dropped S$330 on 2 Tees. lol ($1us = S$1.50 Singapore)
Do the math http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS - tryin to get a pair of these Cottom Candy Ice Creams next month at the new store in Soho in NYC














































_Modified by got_vdub at 11:05 AM 12-27-2007_


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: what tha ****? (got_vdub)*

youre crazy


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: what tha ****? (15degreeGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *15degreeGTI* »_youre crazy

Thank You


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: what tha ****? (got_vdub)*

Have you ever just wanted to beat the shiit out of someone you didn't even know? Well that's how that car makes me feel. I call B.S. on that let rich people do what they want crap. Who cares if they've got a lot of money, that car is offensive to me and I feel at the very most it should have been painted rattle can primer black if he wanted to do some Ghetto crap to it.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: what tha ****? (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_Have you ever just wanted to beat the shiit out of someone you didn't even know? .

Bahahahaha


----------



## dc_zhen (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi....Some of this pics prove beyond a doubt that some people may just have too much money for their own good. And if they lack taste it becomes worse. Oh well- it is after all, their money. They can do whatever it is they want with it. 

_Modified by dc_zhen at 3:49 AM 1/5/2008_


_Modified by dc_zhen at 3:51 AM 1/5/2008_


----------



## JayNiche (May 10, 2006)

*Re: what tha ****? (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_









All I have to say is....


----------



## diesldud (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: what tha ****? (mike callahan)*

“I put diamonds in my food. Number one cause it’s ballin and because it makes my dookies twinkle.”


----------



## 20thNo1967 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: what tha ****? (mike callahan)*

inside i wish that was a photoshop.


----------



## AnotherDubb (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: what tha ****? (got_vdub)*

ouch that hurts


----------



## Mr.Red (May 27, 2007)

*Re: what tha ****? (mike callahan)*


----------



## VW unleashed (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: what tha ****? (mike callahan)*

what the hell is that thing, I feel bad for the bugatti


----------



## VW unleashed (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: what tha ****? (mike callahan)*

WTF is that thing, poor Bugatti. It looks similar to the queen alien of Aliens


----------



## JDM_GTI (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: what tha ****? (andylyco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andylyco* »_What are you doing in this forum, McNair?
Back on topic, I call BS. This must be a photochop. There is not a billionaire on this planet eccentric enough to paint this car those colors.









hahaha too bad your wrong. Nigo is a famous well known DJ especially in the Japanese market who has rare high end clothing and toys condoms, coffe cups etc. and yes That is a REAL Car and that Camo Is Bathing apes Mark. They have nike airforce 1 and various adidas that have the crazy colors and patterns. Not to mention they use Trojan Condoms but they glow in the dark , have crazy prints on them and other various wierd ish Which is very cool. and VERY Rare.


----------



## JDM_GTI (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: what tha ****? (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_I figured out how he does it. . I'm currently in Singapore visoting my parents and dropped S$330 on 2 Tees. lol ($1us = S$1.50 Singapore)
Do the math http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS - tryin to get a pair of these Cottom Candy Ice Creams next month at the new store in Soho in NYC













































_Modified by got_vdub at 11:05 AM 12-27-2007_


haha nice I HAVE THOSE lol. YEh thats exactly how he does it he retired from music industry. and made these clothes called bathing ape to mock the consumer mind of the japanese youth. Whats crazy is that his shirts are upwards of 80 bux jeans 150+ shoes 200+ not to mention all the other random BS he makes that we like so much.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: what tha ****? (JDM_GTI)*

Those shoes look like the kind of thing that sponsors a certain type of parade.... (not that there is anything wrong with that)
He can be succesful and all, but to ruin the looks of a very limetid car all in the name of publicity is just f*cked. Why not choose a Ferrari or Lambo, or a Rolls, something that doesn't have enthusiasts waiting on a 3-4 year waiting list that will not even get to buy the car anyways.


----------



## andylyco (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: what tha ****? (JDM_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDM_GTI* »_hahaha too bad your wrong.
Two words: New Money.


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: what tha ****? (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_Have you ever just wanted to beat the shiit out of someone you didn't even know? Well that's how that car makes me feel. I call B.S. on that let rich people do what they want crap. Who cares if they've got a lot of money, that car is offensive to me and I feel at the very most it should have been painted rattle can primer black if he wanted to do some Ghetto crap to it.

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you


----------



## PlayboyRabbit (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (jaxsgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaxsgirl* »_it hurts to look at it. damnit. 
let's just hope that the guy ends up being sterile so that he can't breed that strain of jerk into society.

Funniest ish...


----------

